# My New Ball Python Cages And My Rat Rack Update*duw*



## icicle (Jun 6, 2008)

For all of you that wanted to see my rack as they progressed hee you go.
The Stand.
It is going to have two heavy duty drawer slides (100 pound limit per set of 2)








The houses(the cages, enclosers)
front view of both








The Side view








The second one better picture.








The tops(not done, need to cut a hole out for the screen)








The Back side's

















I still have about another day to work on it, putting the sliders on, attaching the tops, installing the glass.
Custom cut out of 3/16" glass 
The Rat Rack

















I had my dad help me build this rat rack, Talk about major over kill. going to have a full door on the front, All the sides are completly screened,
and a full screened back.

Thanks For looking


----------



## icicle (Jun 6, 2008)

bump.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

What tubs are you using there for the rat rack?

looks good mate: victory:

damn just seen your from the US, tubs a plenty over there but very little in the UK


----------



## natalie85 (Jun 7, 2008)

looks good mate : victory:


----------



## icicle (Jun 6, 2008)

yellow_python said:


> What tubs are you using there for the rat rack?
> 
> looks good mate: victory:
> 
> damn just seen your from the US, tubs a plenty over there but very little in the UK


Yep, Us dang american's we have a lot stuff. that you people don't have.

We probably have more cell phones too.
Can you afford to have them Ship to you or what not, if so could buy you a few and send them to you mate.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Have thought about it but with the amount im going to need once my rodent building is built it will more than likely be way too pricey. Might even have to look into getting a company to make a tub.

thanks for the offer though, but just out of interest what are those tubs called? where'd you get them? Wal-mart by any chance :lol2: maybe we could get Asda to bring them in considering they are now owned by Wal-mart


----------



## icicle (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry mate, Lowe's home inprovement


----------



## HeatherMacleod (Jun 5, 2008)

How's it going now? Could you post some pics of it finished, and the tops with the screen in. Thats the bit I'm trying to get my head around right now:hmm:


----------



## icicle (Jun 6, 2008)

HeatherMacleod said:


> How's it going now? Could you post some pics of it finished, and the tops with the screen in. Thats the bit I'm trying to get my head around right now:hmm:


I have my finished ones on this thread,
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/140678-new-ball-python-racks.html


----------



## HeatherMacleod (Jun 5, 2008)

Looking great. Thanks!


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

yellow_python said:


> What tubs are you using there for the rat rack?
> 
> looks good mate: victory:
> 
> damn just seen your from the US, tubs a plenty over there but very little in the UK


there only cement mixing tubs from B&Q


----------



## icicle (Jun 6, 2008)

dragonsRus said:


> there only cement mixing tubs from B&Q


 Thats what thes are for.
can't remember what the size is.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

sorry not cement.
go to B&Q and ask for _mortor_ mixing tubs


----------

